# Falzmarkierung in Excel 2003



## DivDax (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mir in meine Rechnungsvorlage zusätzlich eine Falzmarkierung einfügen, kann die Option dazu jedoch nicht finden. (gibt's da überhaupt eine integrierte Funktion?)

Google habe ich auch schon bemüht, aber er spuckt mir nur Hilfe zu Word aus. 


Kann mir jemand helfen? 


Gruß,
DivDax


----------



## amorferry (14. August 2006)

hast Du inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden? Ich such mich auch schwarz danach. Für Word findet man massig Tipps, aber Excel 2003 bleibt außeb vor. Ich schreibe meine Rechnungen auch mit Excel und bastele jetzt immer mit angelegtem Umschlag auf dem Blatt und mach einen Strich mit Kuli- da kanns ja nicht gewesen sein  

Gruß, amorferry


----------



## DivDax (14. August 2006)

Nein ich habe bisher auch nichts passendes dazu gefunden.
Mittlerweile erstelle ich meine Rechnungen mit PHP in
Verbindung mit einer dynamisches PDF-Ausgabe.

Im PDF habe ich dann einfach 2 Linien gezogen und gut is.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. August 2006)

Hallo!

Alternative Lösung: einfach mit Word ein paar "Vordrucke" mit den Falzmarken drucken. 
Ist zwar nicht das Optimum, aber so kann man sich zumindest behelfen.

Du könntest natürlich auch die Falzmarken in Excel in Spalte A anlegen..... müsstest halt nur die genaue Position austüfteln.
Dann darfst Du die Zellenhöhe natürlich nicht mehr ändern..... da sich sonst ja auch die Position der Falzmarken ändert.

Du könntest natürlich auch gleich in Word eine Tabelle einfügen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

